# Bowl, vase and spindle Steady



## Dario (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is my completed bowl steady and spindle/vase steady.  They share one bed lock.

I know the bowl steady pics have been posted earlier but these go together .

The spindle steady can be used in making really BIG pens...up to 14 inches in diameter [}]

Now that I am done with my toy making, I can concentrate on turning again.  My new tools have been waiting patiently...but can't wait any longer .


----------



## JimGo (Jan 26, 2007)

OK, I get how the spindle steady rest works (nice job, BTW!), but how does the bowl steady work?


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2007)

Jim,

The bowl steady is actually more for platters.  When you turn thin, big diameter plate/platter, they tend to flex.  By having the bowl steady on the back near where you are cutting (pushing in a way), it will provide counter pressure and stability.

Hope my explanation helps.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 26, 2007)

Dario, did you buy new for the wheels or scavage them from old blades? I am in the "gather mode" for this exact project. Been eyeballing used rollerblades on e-bay, seems like I might get a set from $10.00 to $20.00 shipped. (easier when you don't care about shoe size!)

Do you have a "hook" piece on the headstock side that slips under the ways or do you rely on the rear clamp only?


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2007)

Lee,

I scavenged my son's old inline skate wheels.  I just used the wheel from one.  If you have any Goodwill or Salvation Army store close by, check them.  You can buy a pair with good set of wheels for under $2.00 []  I actually bought one pair for $1.00 and it is an original Rollerblade [:0].

My locking clamp is only as shown.  I just slip it between the ways and in the steady....very easy.  Once it is tightened, I cannot budge it one bit.  I used really nice hard wood though, most are cocobolo, paela, and oak.


----------



## darbytee (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks good Dario. You need to hurry up and use those new tools though. I'm waiting on a review of Randy's hollowing system.[][]

BTW, do you actually allow a car to share garage space with the mustard monster?[][]


----------



## pete00 (Jan 26, 2007)

looks good dario, thanks for posting it, stored for future reference....


----------



## samuel07 (Jan 26, 2007)

Do you turn your pens on that lathe? I'd think you'd have to factor in the cost of electricity if you did.[]

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darbytee_
> <br />BTW, do you actually allow a car to share garage space with the mustard monster?[][]



Jo wouldn't have it any other, Fred. [] LOML was the same way, but I've now acquired so many large tools that something had to go. And I wasn't about to move my Harley outside, so...[}][]


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by samuel07_
> <br />Do you turn your pens on that lathe? I'd think you'd have to factor in the cost of electricity if you did.[]
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



I use a Jet mini for pens.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Jim,
> 
> The bowl steady is actually more for platters.  When you turn thin, big diameter plate/platter, they tend to flex.  By having the bowl steady on the back near where you are cutting (pushing in a way), it will provide counter pressure and stability.
> ...



Yep, that's perfect!  NOW I get it!  I was having trouble envisioning how a wheel that was turning on the edge of the platter, or on the side facing the turner, would be of any advantage.  As I'm sure you can see, I can be a little "slow" some times!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 26, 2007)

Great job. I built one for the back of a cue maker's lathe with roller blade wheels. Go to a thrift store, you can pick up a pair of skates for a couple of bucks. It may take a bit of looking for good wheels, but you can't beat the price!


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darbytee_
> <br />Looks good Dario. You need to hurry up and use those new tools though. I'm waiting on a review of Randy's hollowing system.[][]
> 
> BTW, do you actually allow a car to share garage space with the mustard monster?[][]



I will turn these next few days and give you a full review []

The car have to be in...no negotiations there because I want it that way too LOL.  I know it will always be out whenever I am turning bigger pieces though.  Don't want any projectiles hitting my only "chariot" LOL.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 26, 2007)

Very well done Dario, you know I love these 'contraptions'[]

I'm glad Jim asked first about the platter support!!! It had me stumped as well.

Oh yeah, nearly forgot, I hope you bought new skates for your lad, BEFORE you stole one!!! Or did you make him wobble around on one leg for a while!!!![]


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Very well done Dario, you know I love these 'contraptions'[]



You and me both.  I actually find a different satisfaction using these than store bought ones.



> Oh yeah, nearly forgot, I hope you bought new skates for your lad, BEFORE you stole one!!! Or did you make him wobble around on one leg for a while!!!![]



He outgrew them actually and he was just holding on to them for "sentimental" reasons.  He volunteered the skates when we can't find a good set.  After I "canibalized" it, I found a good one the next day (by accident too since I stopped looking) LOL  Now I have extra for other projects.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 26, 2007)

Dairo, have you thought about a redesign on the bolw steady so that you have 2 wheels to help center the bowl? I ahve a folder of saved photos of both designs and most all the bolw steadys I see have the 2 wheels in a "Y" shape. The best style looks like a set of bowl thickness gauges with a spring on the back side to pull the wheels in when the bowl gets smaller.

Thanks for the tip on the goodwill store.. I know there has to be one around here somewhere! I tried craigslist, but they all wanted big money for the ones posted.


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2007)

Lee,

I thought of doing it with 2 wheels but decided on one.  Much simpler too.  Make sure that the "Y"  will pivot freely if you do that so both wheels will adjust properly and be in contact with uniform pressure on the piece.

Re: Goodwill, another option is buy new replacement wheels (I saw some there before too).  Your original budget of $20.00 should be sufficient if you find them on sale at sporting goods stores.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 27, 2007)

Although there is a set of 4 light up wheels on e-bay that would be kind of cool...[]

Down side is that most of the replacement wheels do not have bearings. [!]


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 27, 2007)

You just knock out the old bearings and reuse them after you wear the wheels down.


----------



## Dario (Jan 27, 2007)

Lee,

If you can't find any in your atea, let me know and I'll scout here for you. As mentioned, I've seen some as low as $1.00 and most are $2.00 [], shipping just the wheels will be $4.05 (flat rate).  Just let me know if you are interested.  Can't promise anything yet though.  Also note that sometimes one or 2 wheels (or bearing) may be bad in a pair. 

Spring cleaning is coming and people dump a lot of these the past few years.[]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks, my wife did not find any the other day when she looked, but I do have a bid on e-bay for a pair. Under $10 shipped if I win without up bidding. I am not in a hurry though so I can wait it out.  I want to make the 3 wheel spindle steady with wheels & 3 extra arms that use just the bearings for close up work and a 2 wheels "Y" rest for bowls. That will leave me with just the 3 spare wheels if they are all good. 

If the bid does not work out I will let you know. Thanks!


----------

